# Gas powered weed burners



## Del-GTi (Mar 31, 2007)

Are they any good? 

It’s come time for the annual digging out of the weeds growing between the monoblocks on my driveway. Normally I use patio weed brush but it’s a horrible task which takes hours and leaves me with an aching back and blistered hands.

Saw a few of these advertised online and wondered how well they worked or if they were a waste of money?


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

Temporary solution. 

You need Glyphosate aka Roundup or a slightly cheaper and inferior generic Glyphosate such as Rosate 360. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Weedkiller to kill weeds - generally no benefit in paying extra for branded names -Roseate is glyphosate base and pretty cheap

Mosskiller to kill moss (weedkiller doesn't deal with moss). For moss a biocide based product containing BAC50 is best. Cheapest way is to purchase 5 litres of BAC50 50% solution and dilute 20 to 1.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

As above, Rosate 36 or Rosate Green will do the job. I’ve used a quarter of a 5l tub over the last 4 years down the allotment and it does the job very well. Just take care using it.


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

I burn them out with a roofers burner.
Very satisfying, easy, effective and no chemicals around that kills bees etc. 
My cats don’t like weed killer and I guess it’s not very good for them either. 
If you burn slowly, it kills the seeds and roots in the ground.
I do it average twice a year. 

Councils in Europe do it since the eighties as weedkillers contaminate the groundwater.
It’s forbidden to use weedkillers in the Benelux and Germany (and possible in a lot more countries) 
Because it’s biodegradable doesn’t mean it won’t be there for the next decade!


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

Roundup Pro Vantage is safe to use on and near water courses as it breaks down quickly. So no contamination. 

The generic Glyphosate often don’t contain other active ingredients and wetting agents making them them not quite as effective on stubborn weeds such as creeping ivy. 

It’s worth paying the extra in my experience. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

LeeH said:


> Roundup Pro Vantage is safe to use on and near water courses as it breaks down quickly. So no contamination.
> 
> The generic Glyphosate often don't contain other active ingredients and wetting agents making them them not quite as effective on stubborn weeds such as creeping ivy.
> 
> ...


Still kills the pollinating insects.

I pull most of the stuff out, or burn it down between the slabs. 
Is very satisfying and instant results!


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

ive got a weed burner , for the sake of a tenner or so theyre worth having around , i also use glyso but be aware it can take 2 weeks for the weeds to die off 

the burner seems good on ivy


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

The issue I have is that I would have to quit work to keep on top of my garden weeding with a burner or trowel unfortunately. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

